# Which P99 most closely matches my XD9?



## Lnd Svyr (Jul 23, 2006)

As far as operation is concerned.

I would guess the QA. My main concern is consistent trigger pull--first shot, every shot.

My local range doesn't rent Walthers so I can't compare. 

But the P99 is definitely my next handgun.

Thanks.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I am sure Ship will be here soon....any time now....just wait....I may have to put the P99 light up.....he usually sence it.....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nope - I heard the psychic command of the P99 calling me here. 

U want the QA trigger then. Most P99 fans do not like that trigger - we like the A/S, because the SA is so sweet at the range.

But, the QA trigger will be like your XD trigger - the same on every shot. It's heavier than the SA pull on the A/S, however. But, it is a short trigger pull, so that kinda makes up for the added weight.

U are in luck - QA P99s are very easy to find.


----------



## Lnd Svyr (Jul 23, 2006)

Yeah. I missed the boat on Dustoff's P99. While I was still considering, I saw he had posted it on XD Forum or somewhere and sold it for $390 (I wouldn't have hesitated at that price).

Thanks for the reply. I kinda figured the QA was what I wanted.:mrgreen:


----------

